# Cows and porcupines rule the nighttime sea



## braines (Mar 7, 2013)

Thought my fellow divers might get a kick out of this story I wrote about the annual migration of cowfish and porcupine puffers (striped burrfish) from the grass beds to the deep sea. Lots of fun pictures. I saw dozens at Perdido Pass last Friday night. 

http://blog.al.com/wire/2013/10/porcupines_and_cows_rule_the_n.html


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

nice blog!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

*puffers and cowfish*

Nice clear photos. What kind of camera and lighting did you use? Do these puffers get large when you handle them? I picked up one while diving off Eleuthera once and it puffed to about 10 inches in diameter. Not sure if they are the same species.


----------

